# First Canadian Bacon Effort



## chuck2u (Oct 10, 2011)

After a one week honey cure I apple wood smoked my first Canadian bacon pork loin.  I've never liked pork loin as most of the meat is the dryer light colored meat.  That said, I have changed my opinion of the loin.  I had meant to smoke it for a bit in the smoker and then finish it off in the oven, but over cooked it to 200 degrees.  Still, it has great flavor.

8 pound pork loin

Morton Tender Quick

1/3 cup honey

Cure one week

Apple wood smoked for 90 minutes at 190-200 degrees

Wrapped in foil and placed in conventional oven at 225 for about 3 hours

I meant to take it out at 160 Degrees, but over cooked to 200

Next up: Jack Daniels Bacon


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2011)

That looks great. Glad that it turned out great. I love it on a sandwich by its self.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 2, 2011)

Not every 'mistake' is a bad thing. Sometimes you learn something great! Your CB looks great!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2011)

It looks good from here!


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 2, 2011)

English muffin, canadian bacon, egg and cheese. Trust me.


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 3, 2011)

looks great, now where's the pizza and pineapple to go with it?


----------



## custom99 (Nov 3, 2011)

That looks really good.

 


raymo76 said:


> looks great, now where's the pizza and pineapple to go with it?


This is the first thing my daughter asked whe I said  was making canadian bacon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Bacon looks awsome.


----------

